# Fortune-mod in italiano

## mambro

Sapete dove posso trovare qualche pacchetto di frasi in italiano per fortune? ho cercato ma non trovo niente   :Sad:  eppure mi ricordo di aver visto una volta un sito con qualcosa in italiano per fortune solo che non mi ricordo + come ci ero arrivato   :Confused: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Mi pare che la Debian avesse qualche pacchetto per fortune-mod in italiano

Se lo trovi e ti va addirittura di convertirlo in un ebuild per gentoo farai felici molte persone su questo forum immagino...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Se ne parlava anche qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=157587

----------

## mambro

Ecco qui il pacchetto

http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/f/fortunes-it/fortunes-it_1.51.orig.tar.gz

L'ebuild non lo so fare ma se qualcuno si prendesse la briga di farlo... 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## innerbrain

Concordo, anch'io ho messo a mano quelli di Debian ma un ebuild sarebbe gradito...se non addirittura un aggiornamento dei fortune visto che quelli proposti da Debian sono un pò datati

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco l'ebuild

```
DESCRIPTION="Database of the Italian cookies for the fortune program"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.orson.it/~fedeliallalinea/"

SRC_URI="http://www.orson.it/~fedeliallalinea/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="non so"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="games-misc/fortune-mod"

REDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

}

src_compile() {

        strfile -s italia || die "strfile italia failed"

        strfile -s zozzital || die "strfile zozzital failed"

}

src_install() {

        insinto /usr/share/fortune

        doins italia* zozzital* 

}
```

- Crate la cartella nel vostro portage overlay

```
# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/games-misc/fortune-mod-it
```

- Prendete l'ebuild e mettetelo nella cartella appena creata chiamndolo fortune-mod-it-1.51.ebuild

- Create il digest

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/games-misc/fortune-mod-it/fortune-mod-it-1.51.ebuild digest
```

- Eseguite l'emerge

```
# emerge fortune-mod-it
```

PS: inutile dire che non mi assumo nessuna responsabilita' (io l'ho provato e a me va)

----------

## neon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/game-misc/fortune-mod-it
> ```
> ...

 

games-misc

L'ora è tarda...  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> L'ora è tarda... 

 

Ehh si  :Very Happy:  . Grazie per la segnalazione

----------

## mambro

Very good... dici che se gliela mandi la mettono nel portage?   :Confused: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Very good... dici che se gliela mandi la mettono nel portage?  

 

Beh tentar non nuoce.... basta che qualcuno apra un bug in bugzilla facendo il submit dell'ebuild.

Magari prima si potrebbe fargli onorare la USE "offensive"  :Razz: 

----------

## mambro

Ho fatto un po' di casino ma ecco qua

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64874#c0

è la prima volta che uso bugs.gentoo.org se ho fatto qualche casino di troppo ditemi come rimediare   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sinceramente non so se era gia' pronto per essere sottomesso infatti non e' fatto molto bene e l'ho scritto a 12:00. Vabbe fa nulla vedro' di risistemarla

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Inoltre non penso che la licenza vada bene I don't know

----------

## mambro

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Inoltre non penso che la licenza vada bene I don't know

 

Già, mi è stato fatto notare  :Embarassed: 

Bisogna sceglierne una da qui

/usr/portage/licenses/

Vabè si fa sempre in tempo a mettere a posto...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

La licenza direi GPL-2 inoltre bisogna anche aggiungere il README dell'autore.

```
DESCRIPTION="Database of the Italian cookies for the fortune program"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.orson.it/~fedeliallalinea/"

SRC_URI="http://www.orson.it/~fedeliallalinea/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="games-misc/fortune-mod"

REDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

}

src_compile() {

        strfile -s italia || die "strfile italia failed"

        strfile -s zozzital || die "strfile zozzital failed"

}

src_install() {

        insinto /usr/share/fortune

        doins italia* zozzital*

        dodoc README COPYING

}
```

Qualcuno puo' provarlo e postarmi il merge del programma?

----------

## mambro

```

root@terra fortune-mod-it # ebuild fortune-mod-it-1.51.ebuild digest

>>> Downloading http://www.orson.it/~fedeliallalinea/fortune-mod-it-1.51.tar.gz

--21:41:55--  http://www.orson.it/%7Efedeliallalinea/fortune-mod-it-1.51.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/fortune-mod-it-1.51.tar.gz'

Resolving www.orson.it... done.

Connecting to www.orson.it[194.185.227.165]:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 409,476 [application/x-tar]

100%[====================================>] 409,476       41.47K/s    ETA 00:00

21:42:05 (41.47 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/fortune-mod-it-1.51.tar.gz' saved [409476/409476]

>>> Generating digest file...

<<< fortune-mod-it-1.51.tar.gz

>>> Generating manifest file...

<<< fortune-mod-it-1.51.ebuild

<<< files/digest-fortune-mod-it-1.51

>>> Computed message digests.

root@terra fortune-mod-it # emerge fortune-mod-it

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) games-misc/fortune-mod-it-1.51 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) fortune-mod-it-1.51.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking fortune-mod-it-1.51.tar.gz to /usr/portage/tmp/portage/fortune-mod-it-1.51/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Install fortune-mod-it-1.51 into /usr/portage/tmp//portage/fortune-mod-it-1.51/image/ category games-misc

man:

prepallstrip:

strip: 

>>> Completed installing into /usr/portage/tmp//portage/fortune-mod-it-1.51/image/

>>> Merging games-misc/fortune-mod-it-1.51 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

>>> /usr/share/doc/fortune-mod-it-1.51/

>>> /usr/share/doc/fortune-mod-it-1.51/COPYING.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/fortune-mod-it-1.51/README.gz

--- /usr/share/fortune/

>>> /usr/share/fortune/italia

>>> /usr/share/fortune/italia.dat

>>> /usr/share/fortune/zozzital

>>> /usr/share/fortune/zozzital.dat

 * Caching service dependencies...

>>> games-misc/fortune-mod-it-1.51 merged.

>>> Recording games-misc/fortune-mod-it in "world" favorites file...

```

pare tutto ok   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si ottimo direi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

La rinomino in fortune-mod-it-1.51.ebuild-r1 e la allego al bug report?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mambro wrote:*   

> La rinomino in fortune-mod-it-1.51.ebuild-r1 e la allego al bug report?

 

Spe perche' cambio anche cartella. Poi di solito si rinomina anche il sorgente. -r1 va dopo la versione non dopo ebuild

----------

## mambro

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *mambro wrote:*   La rinomino in fortune-mod-it-1.51.ebuild-r1 e la allego al bug report? 
> 
> Spe perche' cambio anche cartella. Poi di solito si rinomina anche il sorgente. -r1 va dopo la versione non dopo ebuild

 

Si, errore di battitura   :Very Happy: 

Dimmi quando sei a posto che lo aggiungo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco il fortune-mod-it-1.51-r1.ebuild (e anche un po' impostato meglio per essere estendibile se in futuro ci saranno altri file):

```
DESCRIPTION="Database of the Italian cookies for the fortune program"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.orson.it/~fedeliallalinea/"

SRC_URI="http://www.orson.it/~fedeliallalinea/files/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="games-misc/fortune-mod"

REDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

}

src_compile() {

        cd ${S}/src

        for mod in `ls`

        do

                strfile -s ${mod} || die "strfile ${prog} failed"

        done

}

src_install() {

        insinto /usr/share/fortune

        dodoc README COPYING

        cd ${S}/src

        for mod in `ls`

        do

                doins ${mod}*

        done

}
```

----------

## mambro

Da bugs.gentoo.org

needs lots of work:

Make the header the same as header.txt

fix the LICENSE to be something.  It can't go into portage without one.

Take out the RDEPEND and RESTRICT lines

Take out the src_unpack function

Manca l'header da quel che vedo....

quindi basta aggiungere

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

??

Ho guardato /usr/portage/header.txt ma non capisco cosa vada dopo $Header

----------

## randomaze

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Ho guardato /usr/portage/header.txt ma non capisco cosa vada dopo $Header

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # The 'Header' on the third line should just be left alone.  When your ebuild
> 
> # will be committed to cvs, the details on that line will be automatically
> ...

 

Credo che sia tutto spiegato nel file:

```
/usr/portage/skel.ebuild
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

Ebuild mandata... vediamo cos'hanno da dire... tanto gli insulti me li sono già presi   :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@mambro: Hai letto almeno questo http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ebuild-submit.html prima?

----------

## mambro

Si l'avevo letto, ma nn c'era scritto che se faccio edit su una ebuild mi fa quel casino... poi non è possibile nemmeno mettere a posto il casino che si è fatto   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vabè cmq ora lo so, la prossima volta andrà meglio   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai letto quello che ti hanno chiesto su bugs?

```
Make the header the same as header.txt

fix the LICENSE to be something.  It can't go into portage without one.

Take out the RDEPEND and RESTRICT lines

Take out the src_unpack function

Stop editing the attachment and just attach new ones please.
```

La prima l'hai fatta ma le altre no. Alla fine devi diventare cosi

```
# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: 

DESCRIPTION="Database of the Italian cookies for the fortune program"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.orson.it/~fedeliallalinea/"

SRC_URI="http://www.orson.it/~fedeliallalinea/files/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86"

IUSE=""

DEPEND="games-misc/fortune-mod"

src_compile() {

   cd ${S}/src

   for mod in `ls`

   do

         strfile -s ${mod} || die "strfile ${prog} failed"

   done

}

src_install() {

   insinto /usr/share/fortune

   dodoc README COPYING

   cd ${S}/src

   for mod in `ls`

   do

      doins ${mod}*

   done

}
```

----------

## neon

Le comunità non x86 vi ringrazieranno se settate queste keywords:

```
KEYWORDS="x86 ppc sparc mips alpha hppa amd64"
```

Modificherei io l'ebuild ma non ricordo il nome utente che avevo su bugs.gentoo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Le comunità non x86 vi ringrazieranno se settate queste keywords:

 

Sarebbe la cosa più pulita... (insieme alla USE offend che ho suggerito ma nessuno ha calcolato  :Razz:  ).

Comunque le comunità non-x86 possono mettere l'entry in /etc/package.keywords  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  (insieme alla USE offend che ho suggerito ma nessuno ha calcolato 

 

Ci sono frasi offensive in quei file di fortune?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ci sono frasi offensive in quei file di fortune?

 

in zozzital  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Tanto gentile e onesta pare
> 
> la donna mia, quand'ella altrui saluta,
> 
> e invece e' una maiala risaputa.
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> in zozzital 

 

Ok quando ho tempo aggiungo la use. Non mi sono accorto io ho provato semplicemente l'ebuild.

@neon_it: ok quando inserisco la use mettero anche quelle  :Very Happy: 

grazie a tutti

----------

## comio

Scusate... ma perché non mettete l'uri del tar in modo che punti al sito di debian?

eventualmente si fa un po' di "sed" per modificare il nome del file in funzione delle variabili $P, $V, ...

ciao!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *comio wrote:*   

> Scusate... ma perché non mettete l'uri del tar in modo che punti al sito di debian?

 

Perche' ho modificato il contenuto del tar

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il pacchetto dovrebbe essere stato aggiunto

 *Mr. Bones. wrote:*   

> Added to portage.  Not added to fortune-mod-all since it's not universally desired.

 

EDIT: ora che vedo ci hanno pensato loro per la use offensive  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

I miei complimenti a tutti quelli che hanno lavorato all'ebuild   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> I miei complimenti a tutti quelli che hanno lavorato all'ebuild  

 

Si ma praticamente l'hanno riadatatto di mio non c'e' piu' nulla

----------

## gutter

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   I miei complimenti a tutti quelli che hanno lavorato all'ebuild   
> 
> Si ma praticamente l'hanno riadatatto di mio non c'e' piu' nulla

 

L'importante è che l'ebuild sia stato incluso  :Smile: 

----------

## mambro

Bene, alla fine lo scopo è stato raggiunto   :Very Happy: 

Scusate per i casini che ho fatto, ma almeno ora ho imparato qualcosa   :Wink: 

Mi studierò un po' meglio la sintassi delle ebuild così la prossima volta so dove mettere mani   :Very Happy: 

Cmq non hanno messo 

KEYWORDS="x86 ppc sparc mips alpha hppa amd64"

----------

## silian87

ho gia' inviato il bug che dice che su ppc funziona, lo sto usando ora.

----------

## lavish

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=81074

richiesta per l'agguinta della keyword "amd64"

----------

## lavish

```

darkstar lavish # grep KEYWORDS /usr/portage/games-misc/fortune-mod-it/fortune-mod-it-1.99.ebuild 

KEYWORDS="ppc x86 amd64"

```

 :Cool: 

Grande kugelfang  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Please add amd64 keyword to games-misc/fortune-mod-it. It works fine on this arch
> 
> Cheers
> ...

 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## earcar

Senza nulla togliere al vostro lavoro e ai vostri sforzi (scusa fedeli  :Embarassed:  ), ma l'ebuild esiste già nel portage-tree!

```
# emerge fortune-mod-it
```

----------

## mambro

Hai letto la data del post? è li nel portage proprio grazie all'ebuild di fedeliallalinea   :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

@mambro: Si la data del post l'ho letta... ma io uso fortune (con il mod-it) dall'anno scorso...

----------

## earcar

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  Non mi ero accorto che l'ebuild di fediliallalinea stava lì nel portage proprio dall'anno scorso!

Mi perdonerete, vero?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## wildancer

Non ti preoccupare, ci stavo per cascare anche io tempo fà...   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## mambro

 *earcar wrote:*   

>     Non mi ero accorto che l'ebuild di fediliallalinea stava lì nel portage proprio dall'anno scorso!
> 
> Mi perdonerete, vero? 

 

 :Razz: 

----------

## BlueInGreen

C'è un modo per emergere solo fortune-mod-it senza emergere anche fortune-mod, così da avere nel database solo frasi in italiano???

 :Question: 

----------

## mambro

Di solito io faccio 

emerge fortune-mod && rm /usr/share/fortune/*.dat && emerge fortune-mod-it

 Magari c'è un modo + pulito  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

beh... se lasci tutto, ma fai un alias fortune='fortune italia' ottieni una cosa simile...

----------

## mambro

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> beh... se lasci tutto, ma fai un alias fortune='fortune italia' ottieni una cosa simile...

 

I fortunes in italiano sono divisi in + files.. non c'è solo "italia" quindi nn sarebbe completo

----------

